

Show HN: UrgeZapper, a tool to mindfully deal with urges - carlosflores
http://www.urgezapper.com

======
carlosflores
It all started as a prototype to help me learn AngularJS. I decided to polish
it up a little bit and to publish it on reddit. People there raved about it,
and I figured I could show it to you guys, even if it's not a new Julia
Distributed REPL Blockchain Implementation (!)

It's completely free and anonymous to use. Please give it a try and send me
feedback.

